# Toro 924 PowerShift Model 38547 Questions



## bbakernbay (Jan 2, 2021)

Photo 1 - Why does the Axle Bushing slide across the shaft, what purpose does it serve?

Photo 2 - What purpose does the Thrust Washer serve as it also slides across the shaft?

Photo 5 - Is that capped wire near the starter used to power the optional light kit?

It certainly seems a LED flood or 2 is better choice than the older style incandescent bulbs, has anyone switched to LEDs and what is the best power source. I was thinking of attaching a small 12 volt lawnmower battery and recharging it as needed. Any thoughts on best and easiest alternative.

Thank you for any advice or comments.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the bushing is a stop for the differential so it doesn't over slide when moved to disengage . the trust washers should be inside of the axle leg between the split pin and leg 
the wire feeds enough power to light up the light option when dealer installed


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

My 824 Powershift also has the wire. . . it should be an 18 watt charging system that you can run lights from. I added an LED spotlight to my machine . . . it works well, barely flickers at idle.

Check out my thread on 'adding lights to a Powerashift 824' . . . I got a little carried away with the electronics though . . .


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

there is some help in the way of shop and owners manuals in this thread








Toro Two Stage Snowblower Service Manual


Someone posted this on another forum and I thought I would share it here as well. http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

